# Windshield wiper fuse



## Mpage (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know which fuse is for the windsheild wipers? Or has the cc fuse diagrams


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Check your engine compartment fuse box, should be the green 30A fuse in the center. 

Your owner's manual should have the fuse diagrams. Booklet 3.3 page 101-104.


----------



## Mpage (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks I will check that one - no the manual does not have it at least not mine


----------



## Mpage (Sep 16, 2012)

*CC fuse diagram*

If anyone has CC fuse diagram they can upload that would be great


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe here - http://www.scribd.com/doc/46085542/Overview-of-Fuses-and-Relay-Locations



Mpage said:


> If anyone has CC fuse diagram they can upload that would be great


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Mpage said:


> Thanks I will check that one - no the manual does not have it at least not mine


 Are you saying your manual does not have " Booklet 3.3 page 101-104"? 

What country are you from? I suppose verioius parts of the world could differ as far as language in manuals and page numbers are concerned.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I think manuals for 2011+ cars no longer include the diagrams, although as far as I know the wirings should still be the same.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Booklets up to 2010 had the fuse diagram in them. I have uploaded it as a PDF. It’s for a B6 and the CC from etka. It has 50 pages of fusses and wiring diagrams. 

Hope it helps. Let me know if you need anything else..


----------

